
Boosting Java performance using GPGPU [pdf] - Phithagoras
http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06791
======
sitkack
This is a direct comparison of their framework and
[https://github.com/aparapi/aparapi](https://github.com/aparapi/aparapi) which
you can use now.

The JDK is getting support for GPGPU via Truffle/Graal
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/jvmls2913wuerth-20139...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/jvmls2913wuerth-2013918.pdf)

------
saganus
This looks very interesting.

Any way we can download some code to test this out or is this still
unpublished code?

~~~
jimc39
The work we describe here is our research prototype, I'm currently working
towards making the code base more stable before open sourcing. The plan is to
release the code over the coming months.

Feel free to track our progress here - [https://github.com/aardvark-
systems/tornado](https://github.com/aardvark-systems/tornado)

~~~
saganus
Great! thanks

------
fbristow
Here's another project that's providing GPU access from Java code:
[https://github.com/pcpratts/rootbeer1](https://github.com/pcpratts/rootbeer1)

~~~
nsxwolf
Too bad it's CUDA and not OpenCL. I wonder what the rationale was. Seems
natural to use an open GPGPU framework for a Java application.

~~~
RussianCow
Probably just because Nvidia cards dominate the market for most GPGPU use
cases.

~~~
sp332
OpenCL is cross-platform, so it would support nvidia, ATI, Intel, CPUs, etc.

~~~
dkersten
AFAIK only OpenCL 1.1 (or 1.2?) is available on nvidia though, not OpenCL 2.0
or 2.1. So, unfortunately, if you want to support nvidia (eg AWS GPU
instances), then OpenCL may not be the best choice :-(

~~~
sp332
Oh, I didn't realize it was that bad. Looks like they barely implemented 1.2
and haven't announced support for 2.x at all.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL#Timeline_of_vendor_impl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL#Timeline_of_vendor_implementations)

~~~
sitkack
If someone made a decent OpenCL 2.X to PTX compiler I think they would do
pretty well.

